# Review: Tempted and Tried by Russell Moore



## FenderPriest (Sep 16, 2011)

At the blog this week: Review: Tempted and Tried by Russell Moore.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I'll consider reading the book after I've finished "Overcoming Sin and Temptation" by John Owen, Kelly M. Kapic, Justin Taylor and John Piper.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds very interesting. I especially like the insight from Dr. Moore which you quoted -- the temptation of "fatherhood" that the evil one was attempting. It might have made more contextual sense to bring this out in Luke 4 (instead of Matthew 4), where the preceding context (Adam was "the Son of God" in the genealogy) is followed by Satan saying, "If you are the Son of God."


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 16, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Sounds very interesting. I especially like the insight from Dr. Moore which you quoted -- the temptation of "fatherhood" that the evil one was attempting. It might have made more contextual sense to bring this out in Luke 4 (instead of Matthew 4), where the preceding context (Adam was "the Son of God" in the genealogy) is followed by Satan saying, "If you are the Son of God."


Tim, if memory serves me right, while I said in the review that he's working from Matt 4, he's drawing upon the entire Gospel Accounts on the matter, and may have drawn from that phrase in Luke - I simply can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 16, 2011)

I suspect you are correct. That would seem reasonable.


----------

